# Good Duct shop drawing software



## waseem872 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello Everyone,<br>We are sheet metal company fabricating & installing duct work.<br>Currently we are using 2007 version of EC-Cad as our duct shop drawing software. We need to replace it with some good new version of software,<br><br>Anybody know anything about it, please advice.<br><br>Thank You<br>Waseem<br>


----------

